# Addition to home for AV



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We are considering adding a room to the back of the house. It would take the lanai and extend out behind the house. It would be 24 feet wide and about 30 feet deep. The back ten feet of the room where the lanai is now would have an 8' ceiling. The rest could be whatever I want for the ceiling. We want the space above the room now for an attic storage room. The question is what to do with the other 20 feet of ceiling. I would like to make it about 12 feet high for acoustics, perhaps with sloping sides.

Or I could make the whole thing 8' or vault it higher. Any suggestions from an acoustical perspective?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's certainly doable. Just watch the triangular end wall for echo and reflections. You can hang treatments on it or even build a bass absorber extending into the attic area and cover with cloth in the living space. Backed with something hard of course to maintain heat/cold insulation.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What about the length of the peak itself for reflections?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure - 244's down the length straddling the peak will mitigate some of the horn effect and give some additional bass control without taking any wall or floorspace.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thanks. Bryan!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

bpape said:


> You can hang treatments on it or even build a bass absorber extending into the attic area and cover with cloth in the living space. Backed with something hard of course to maintain heat/cold insulation.


The more I think about this, the more I like it. I am thinking about a semi-vault up to about 13 feet leaving attic space above for the traps.

I have enough space in the plan that I intend to do the impossible and design a dual purpose room that has excellent acoustics for a 2 channel system but also has a killer HT setup. The biggest dilema is the reflections off of the screen. I might use a retractable screen, or on a frame that can be pivoted up to the ceiling with absorbtion on the back. Or the reverse if I decide to use a large LCD panel with acoutsical panels that shutter over the LCD. I will have enough depth that I can place the 2 channel speakers out into the room and place the screen high enough that they don't have to be moved.


----------

